# New Farmall M owner needs help



## 96bwhite (Mar 16, 2011)

:usa:

I just bought a Farmall M and am new to the tractor world. It was leaking hydrolic fluid into the oil. The previous owner took it in to get fixed, the seal had blown and was replaced. Now it is leaking fuid from the power steering. It has a belt driven unit and is leaking around the pully. Is there somehting that they might have done while replacing the seal that would effect this, or is it just a matter of something being loose or incorrectly put on? I would appreciate any insite to my problem. 

Thank you


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hmmm, got me on this one. Should be no way for hydraulic fluid leaking into the oil on a M. If it has a add on power steering unit it should have it's own resivor. Chances are it may be charlyn power steering unit. Most parts are available from a company called Force America.
caseman-d


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is it an M or a Super M? I think there was a factory option for live hydraulics on the Super M's as I have seen several with them. The hydraulic pump mounts between the distributor and the timing cover with two hoses leading from there. The hydraulic tank is located under the fuel tank by the belt pulley drive gearbox. Here's a pic I found:










Here is a pic of the CharLyn power steering pump. 










If it is leaking around the pulley, the seal on that pump must be going out. You'd have to pull the pump and have the seal replaced. This pump is a separate unit from the factory hydraulic pump that was causing hydraulic oil to leak into the engine oil.


----------



## 96bwhite (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry it's been so long responding. I'm figuring this thing out, so please bear with me. It has a Char Lynn power steering unit, and I found the leak, it has a crack. The crack is in the pump. I was going to put some power steering stop leak in it, as funds are kind of tight. I would like to change it over to work off the main hydraulics, but do not know how hard that will be. I will try to post a picture of the tractor.

Thank you for all your help and info so far


----------



## 96bwhite (Mar 16, 2011)

OK here's some pics. She's a little rough, but hopefully I can make her look a little better with some time.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

96bwhite said:


> OK here's some pics. She's a little rough, but hopefully I can make her look a little better with some time.


They aren't coming through! What a shame!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

96bwhite said:


> Sorry it's been so long responding. I'm figuring this thing out, so please bear with me. It has a Char Lynn power steering unit, and I found the leak, it has a crack. The crack is in the pump. I was going to put some power steering stop leak in it, as funds are kind of tight. I would like to change it over to work off the main hydraulics, but do not know how hard that will be. I will try to post a picture of the tractor.
> 
> Thank you for all your help and info so far


If the pump is cracked, try sealing it up with some JB Weld. It may not hold, but it's sure worth a shot. Best way would be to have someone drill out the ends of the crack and then braze or weld it shut. That would require the removal and dis-assembly of the pump. The power steering stop leak stuff won't do anything because its designed to swell rubber, temporarily fixing seal and hose leaks. A crack in metal won't be solved with adding anything to the oil. It may be possible to convert it over to run off the live hydraulics, though you may have issues when you try to use your rear remotes and turn at the same time. You'd have to be careful not to exceed the max pressure that the power steering unit is designed for.


----------

